# Ok...



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

OK...I need to get to 100 posts to bump some people's ring gauge. So ask any question and I will answer it, however inane. You may not like the answer, but it will be what it will be.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Ummm, ummm, okay, here's one. What's the story behind the avatar?


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Umm.... is that you in the avatar and are you wearing a kilt?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Why do you refer to yourself as "Rev"?


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

What the hell does this mean?

Wltosyaoyoneliltdtftrtlaolhaithwycynoeushahmooswng tetaimuasahhcitnerrwmteowiugqeheenmossouaaoraprtor estfwmakwnisfimhenfee


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

czartim said:


> Ummm, ummm, okay, here's one. What's the story behind the avatar?


at UM's first herf, Altbier took my pic...it was better than the old one, so I used it


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Wetterhorn said:


> Umm.... is that you in the avatar and are you wearing a kilt?


yes
and this message is displayed because the admin says I can only post 1 message every 30 secs. How am I supposed to post?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Why do you refer to yourself as "Rev"?


because I am an ordained minister.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JDO said:


> What the hell does this mean?
> 
> Wltosyaoyoneliltdtftrtlaolhaithwycynoeushahmooswng tetaimuasahhcitnerrwmteowiugqeheenmossouaaoraprtor estfwmakwnisfimhenfee


judging by the last few letters of your post its a transcription of what you would say when you catch your nuts in your zipper...hence the reason I wear the kilt (but that has another set of problems)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Who were you ordained through?


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> because I am an ordained minister.


I became ordained as well, through the Universal Life Church - http://www.ulc.org. I'm really Rev., but I never use the title.

It's free so I suggest everyone go online and become a Reverend.

What sect are you ordained in? I assume you are a "true" ordained minister, not a mail order-minister like me, right?

SigEpGF


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SigEpGF said:


> I suggest everyone go online and become a Reverend.
> 
> SigEpGF


Why??


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

How much straw would a strawberry bury if a strawberry could bury straw?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Who were you ordained through?


A non-denominational Christian Church. I have my M. Div and D. Div as well as a doctorate of theological philosophy...real useful in my job right now


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> How much straw would a strawberry bury if a strawberry could bury straw?


that depends on the variety of strawberry


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rev. Zack said:


> A non-denominational Christian Church. I have my M. Div and D. Div as well as a doctorate of theological philosophy...real useful in my job right now


So have I noticed correctly that you work for Uncle Mikey? Do you plan on going into the full time ministry?


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

How does ion propulsion work?


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Why not just spend some time on the Word Association Thread and whore some posts that way?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Sometimes when you take your first pee of the day, two streams come out instead of one. After a few seconds it becomes one. Do you think this is areally cool or what?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What is the secret to life and the universe and everything in it? :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

what's worn under a kilt?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> So have I noticed correctly that you work for Uncle Mikey? Do you plan on going into the full time ministry?


You are correct, I work with Mikey.

as for full time ministry, not at this time, my dad is a minister as well, and I got to see first hand how shitty people can treat someone who wants to help them. If I do it will be my own church and I will tell it like it is...people can take it or leave it.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I have a friend who has a small rash, you know, down there. And I was wondering...

Do you like the Flintstones or Jetsons more?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

refill said:


> How does ion propulsion work?


every action has an eaqual and opposite reaction. it has to do with magnetism and the attraction of atoms in the rocket chamber. as far as I was taught it only works in a zero/microgravity situation


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Rev. Zack, my name is Zack as well.

What's the history behind the name? Who was Zachariah in the bible?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Why not just spend some time on the Word Association Thread and whore some posts that way?


because this is more fun


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

In for the free post.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> Sometimes when you take your first pee of the day, two streams come out instead of one. After a few seconds it becomes one. Do you think this is areally cool or what?


its cool, until I wind up pissing on my kilt or foot


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

What's the "tinging" noise I keep hearing under my car's hood?  



:ms NCRM


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SDmate said:


> what's worn under a kilt?


nothing is worn under the kilt. It's all in perfect working order


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I have a friend who has a small rash, you know, down there. And I was wondering...
> 
> Do you like the Flintstones or Jetsons more?


as for the rash...use some cortizone cream and cunsult you family physician if it doesnt get better.

I like the jetsons, Judy is hot


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> What is the secret to life and the universe and everything in it? :r


the force


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> What's the "tinging" noise I keep hearing under my car's hood?
> 
> :ms NCRM


tinging? probably the ac compressor


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Rev. Zack, my name is Zack as well.
> 
> What's the history behind the name? Who was Zachariah in the bible?


father of john the baptist


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> its cool, until I wind up pissing on my kilt or foot


LMAO. Now THAT is funny.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> as for the rash...use some cortizone cream and cunsult you family physician if it doesnt get better.
> 
> I like the jetsons, Judy is hot


Okay good. You like the jetsons... whew


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Does your wife or girlfriend wear a kilt as well?


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok one more for me 

You have a duck a fox and a bucket of bird seed. You have to get all three across a narrow bridge safely. Which means the duck can’t eat the seed, the fox the duck etc etc..

You must carry each one and can only carry one at a time across the narrow bridge.

How will you get them all across the bridge safely?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

The Prince said:


> Does your wife or girlfriend wear a kilt as well?


no women wear kilts. Kilts are a mans garment. Women do wear kilted skirts though. she will wear a kilted skirt sometimes.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

refill said:


> Ok one more for me
> 
> You have a duck a fox and a bucket of bird seed. You have to get all three across a narrow bridge safely. Which means the duck can't eat the seed, the fox the duck etc etc..
> 
> ...


juggling. that way you are only touching one at a time


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

refill said:


> Ok one more for me
> 
> You have a duck a fox and a bucket of bird seed. You have to get all three across a narrow bridge safely. Which means the duck can't eat the seed, the fox the duck etc etc..
> 
> ...


Sorry I am taking this one.

Take the duck first.
Then come back and take the fox. 
Grab the duck on the way back.
Grab the seed. And bring it to the other side.
Then grab the duck again and bring it back.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Sorry I am taking this one.
> 
> Take the duck first.
> Then come back and take the fox.
> ...


 Nathan's a pretty smart cookie.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Why do I always have a woody in the morning when I wake up?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Who will clinch the American League East this year? The Yanks, Bosx, O's or the Jay's.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ooops, forgot my question


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

What is the difference between nuclear fission and nuclear fussion, and which one would be more beneficiary in terms of supplying energy and why? have fun!  I will donate some credit to you if you do your homework right.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> nothing is worn under the kilt. It's all in perfect working order


rim shot! :r :r

He was waiting for that one.......


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

What happened to RPB67? He hasn't been posting lately and I really do miss his informitve thoughts.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Whats the menu for the next BBQ Herf look like my friend???


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> Why do I always have a woody in the morning when I wake up?


its either because of a full bladder, or the underpants gnomes trying to sexually please you


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Who will clinch the American League East this year? The Yanks, Bosx, O's or the Jay's.


who cares, pitchers should have to bat


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Rev. Zack said:


> its either because of a full bladder, or the underpants gnomes trying to sexually please you


I'll go with #2 Thx's Rev!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nely said:


> What is the difference between nuclear fission and nuclear fussion, and which one would be more beneficiary in terms of supplying energy and why? have fun!  I will donate some credit to you if you do your homework right.


fission is the splitting of atoms, and fusion is the combining of atoms. fusion is better because it is a less toxic process. problem with fusion is that we cannot sustain the high heat and pressure to keep the process up.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Nely said:


> What is the difference between nuclear fission and nuclear fussion, and which one would be more beneficiary in terms of supplying energy and why? have fun!  I will donate some credit to you if you do your homework right.


Fusion is bringing together two nuclei to create a heavier one. Fission is breaking one apart. I believe Fusion is more beneficiary in terms of supplying energy because it is done between Tritium which can be manufacured from lithium and Deuterium which can be extracted from water. Lithium and water are very easy to come by. And it is safe because any errors would make it shutdown not speed up. The radioactivity decals very quickly. And there is no atmosheric pollution.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> What happened to RPB67? He hasn't been posting lately and I really do miss his informitve thoughts.


I heard someone sent him a bomb that knocked him out like Rip Van Winkle...but thats just a rumor


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> I heard someone sent him a bomb that knocked him out like Rip Van Winkle...but thats just a rumor


I have also heard this from the grapevine...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

floydp said:


> Whats the menu for the next BBQ Herf look like my friend???


deep fried chicken and turkey, as well as whole chicken on the grill


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

How many fingers am I holding up?






-Q


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Quixote said:


> How many fingers am I holding up?


4.....


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Quixote said:


> How many fingers am I holding up?
> 
> -Q


1...either you are telling me I'm number one or pointing up


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

How many pancakes can you stack in a doghouse?


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Why do white people love Wayne Brady?


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

Rev. Zack said:


> 1...either you are telling me I'm number one or pointing up


You are GOOD, Zack.

Spooky.

-Q


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

czartim said:


> Why do white people love Wayne Brady?


Did you ever see his episode on Dave Chapelle show? I had no use for him before that, now I think he's a pretty good guy...great sense of humor.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Why??


Just because it's fun to say, "Hey, my name isn't Mr. SigEpGF, it's REVEREND SigEpGF."

Kind of like Jesse Jackson.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Did you ever see his episode on Dave Chapelle show? I had no use for him before that, now I think he's a pretty good guy...great sense of humor.


Yep, I picked up season 2 last week and I've already watched the entire collection twice. Funny stuff.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> How many pancakes can you stack in a doghouse?


none, I or the dog eat them


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

czartim said:


> Why do white people love Wayne Brady?


I dont remember, but I dont love him


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

How many grains of sugar in a teaspoon?


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Rev. Zack, what is your favorite cigar?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Blueface said:


> How many grains of sugar in a teaspoon?


depends on the type of sugar

but there are 3.9249 grams of powdered sugar in a teaspoon


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Rev. Zack, what is your favorite cigar?


well, that depends...

But I usually go for a CFB RASS or JdN 1970


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thurm15 said:


> What happened to RPB67? He hasn't been posting lately and I really do miss his informitve thoughts.


He's been posting over at VCC lately. It seems he feels a little more comfortable over there.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by icehog3
How many pancakes can you stack in a doghouse?



Rev. Zack said:


> none, I or the dog eat them


Sorry, the correct answer is "14 monkeys"....please give back 10 of your posts immediately.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Reverend, what's your favorite baseball team?

What is God's favorite baseball team?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

did the people who created vonox (the phone you can use anywhere as long as you have an internet connection) ever hear of a cell phone?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Rev. Zack said:


> deep fried chicken and turkey, as well as whole chicken on the grill


Gettin hungry already.. kewl thanks fer the info Rev..


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> father of john the baptist


Who was john the baptist?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

What the hay.. I am always up for good old post padding!

What is the airspeed velocity of a swallow?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Why are men(at least most men) hairier than women?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

How many questions so far?


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

What are the numbers in the next Mega Millions drawing?

I figure if anyone on this board has an inside track on this, it's the good Rev.

Scott"I'mrichinotherways"M


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Who would win a fight between Batman and DareDevil?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

How come Mermen are Mermen and Mermaids aren't Merwomen?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

How much wood would a Woodchuck chuck if a Woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you think I can get to 100 on this thread too?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

How many more seasons will there be of Survivor?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

What is your favorite color?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Reverend, what's your favorite baseball team?
> 
> What is God's favorite baseball team?


Milwaulkee Brewers for both


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> did the people who created vonox (the phone you can use anywhere as long as you have an internet connection) ever hear of a cell phone?


yes and they wanted their product to behave like a cel phone when going through a tunnel


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Who was john the baptist?


the guy who's head was cut off for Herod's wife


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> What the hay.. I am always up for good old post padding!
> 
> What is the airspeed velocity of a swallow?


african or european?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Why are men(at least most men) hairier than women?


because we're men, dammit


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Scott M said:


> What are the numbers in the next Mega Millions drawing?
> 
> I figure if anyone on this board has an inside track on this, it's the good Rev.
> 
> Scott"I'mrichinotherways"M


I'll get back to you after I win...dont want to share the prize


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Who would win a fight between Batman and DareDevil?


DareDevil, because he could blind Batman


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> african or european?


Hey... I'm the one asking the questions here!!!

Is that clear?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> How come Mermen are Mermen and Mermaids aren't Merwomen?


becasue thats the way it should be


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> How much wood would a Woodchuck chuck if a Woodchuck could chuck wood?


twice its weight


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you like Beer?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> How many more seasons will there be of Survivor?


too many


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Why is Vodka clear?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> What is your favorite color?


I dont know...I am colorblind


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Do you think I can get to 100 on this thread too?


possibly


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

How many words rhyme with here?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Do you like Beer?


yes I do


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Why is Vodka clear?


because of the way it is not treated after it is distilled


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

If a tree falls in the forest and there is no one around, does it still make a sound?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> How many words rhyme with here?


the nly one that matters...BEER


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

What the heck is that question about the tree in the forest thing supposed to mean? I've never really understood it...


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

With the speed at which the Rev is posting, Altbier may have meet his match in fast draw posting.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

refill said:


> With the speed at which the Rev is posting, Altbier may have meet his match in fast draw posting.


ooooo.. good question....

How many questions per minute can you answer in this thread?


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Why does the water in toilets flush in opposite directions on opposite sides of the world????


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

refill said:


> With the speed at which the Rev is posting, Altbier may have meet his match in fast draw posting.


I'll take that challenge! Besides, I am still behind a bunch of guys that joined right before me......lol


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

what is a queef?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

where'd you go?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

are we there yet?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Who wrote the following quote?

"Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats."


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> Milwaulkee Brewers for both


You got one of the answers wrong.

God's favorite team is the ANGELS.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and there is no one around, does it still make a sound?


yes it does


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> ooooo.. good question....
> 
> How many questions per minute can you answer in this thread?


according to the settings on the board 2 1 every 30 secs


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> Why does the water in toilets flush in opposite directions on opposite sides of the world????


that would be north and south hemisphere. and without getting into the physics of it, its because of the earths rotation


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> what is a queef?


the expulsion of trapped air from the vagina, commonly caused by the "doggy style position"


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> where'd you go?


Home


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Who wrote the following quote?
> 
> "Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats."


HL Mencken


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

what is the best cigar cutter?

how first discovered the cigar?

what people's are credited with the creation of the cigar?

is it true that the Incas used to smoke chocolate?

what is the best method of bunching cigar filler?

what is the difference between modern cigar rolling method such as that used a La Gloria Cubana's El Credito factory and the traditional method used at La Tradicion Cubana?


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I too would like to know how tobacco was discovered. I mean did something take a look at the leaf and think "Hey guys lets smoke this!". Same thing with pot who thought "Think we can get messed up if we take this funny leaf and smoke it?". Just strange to me.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I too would like to know how tobacco was discovered. I mean did something take a look at the leaf and think "Hey guys lets smoke this!". Same thing with pot who thought "Think we can get messed up if we take this funny leaf and smoke it?". Just strange to me.


 I have a feeling that we at some point have smoked or eaten everything on this planet. the ones that caused pleasurable effects were remembered.

I see a bunch of cavemen standing around:
"Ugh look dead"
"what he do?"
"eat that funny leaf"
"ok, no more eating that leaf"

and so it went from eating, to smoking, to making powder and injecting it into the body.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> what is the best cigar cutter?


Xikar



JCole311 said:


> how first discovered the cigar?


we will never know



JCole311 said:


> what people's are credited with the creation of the cigar?


Maya



JCole311 said:


> is it true that the Incas used to smoke chocolate?


yes



JCole311 said:


> what is the best method of bunching cigar filler?


as long as it smokes well I dont care



JCole311 said:


> what is the difference between modern cigar rolling method such as that used a La Gloria Cubana's El Credito factory and the traditional method used at La Tradicion Cubana?


dont know


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I too would like to know how tobacco was discovered. I mean did something take a look at the leaf and think "Hey guys lets smoke this!". Same thing with pot who thought "Think we can get messed up if we take this funny leaf and smoke it?". Just strange to me.


it is belived it was probably discovered as a medicinal plant and when burned smelled good (regardless of its quality, they didnt bathe much back then)


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

4 to go
so... what's the meaning of life?


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats wrong with my TV??

I push the power button and the pwer light just blinks at me.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

JDO said:


> Whats wrong with my TV??
> 
> I push the power button and the pwer light just blinks at me.


it's telln ya, ya warranty expired last week :r


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

what do motorcycles and kilts have in common?


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

altbier said:


> what do motorcycles and kilts have in common?


They both get you chicks?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JDO said:


> Whats wrong with my TV??
> 
> I push the power button and the pwer light just blinks at me.


stop buying those TV's from France


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SDmate said:


> 4 to go
> so... what's the meaning of life?


Do what you want to do, dont worry about what others think of you (theyre dumbasses) and always remember you could be dead tomorrow, so live life like its stolen, because Death wants it back


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> what do motorcycles and kilts have in common?


they both allow you to hang out free in the wind.

even better when theyre combined


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Will this be over after your next post?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> Will this be over after your next post?


no, unless the mod locks the thread...I'll answer anything you guys want to know...ANYTHING (you might not like the answer though)...and this IS MY 100TH POST


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

lol, that didnt take long! congrats and happy ring gauge gifting!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> lol, that didnt take long! congrats and happy ring gauge gifting!


thank you....

now if I could only remember how to do it


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats Rev.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, if a local shop employee knows that a certain customer's favorite cigar is no longer being made, and that emplyee has four of those cigars left, wouldn't it be protocal to save those four cigars for that one very good customer instead of selling them to other people? Especially if that employee lost a bet with that customer for 5 of those cigars?
Falco rules! well, he did until his untimely death. But maybe since he was a musician, his death wasn't so untimely. It seems that a lot of musicians life span is a lot shorter than the rest of the world's population.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats mate & happy 100th post :w 
glad ta help ya out mate


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> OK, if a local shop employee knows that a certain customer's favorite cigar is no longer being made, and that emplyee has four of those cigars left, wouldn't it be protocal to save those four cigars for that one very good customer instead of selling them to other people? Especially if that employee lost a bet with that customer for 5 of those cigars?


well, I would have to say, that the shop employee knows that the other customer who bought them likes them as his favorite cigar as well, and since the 1st customer has a decent hoard of them the second customer would be within his scope of etiquitte to buy them. As for the bet between the shop employee and the customer, there was an agreement that if it was found that the song was done by 2 people the bet was off. Falco did it first in german and After the Fire did it in english a year later.

Falco does Rock, but not as much as Motorhead


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

what is your favorite ring gauge? I think mine is 60


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

how much wood, would a wood chuck chuck, if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

is an expensive lighter worth the price?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> what is your favorite ring gauge? I think mine is 60


somewhere between 32A and 44H....

oops, wrong thickness

about 52


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> how much wood, would a wood chuck chuck, if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


already answered that, see previous posts


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> is an expensive lighter worth the price?


depends on the lighter...I have a colibri quantum from back in the day and it still works. I may be the only person in the country who has a working colibri that hasn't been sent back for repair


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> depends on the lighter...


How about the Porsche lighters?
They sure look nice...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


> How about the Porsche lighters?
> They sure look nice...


if we wever get them in the shop here I will let you know. AFAIK they are a good peice of machinery


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

Where is the best place for pizza in Chicago?


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

Cubs or White Sox?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> Where is the best place for pizza in Chicago?


dont know...chicago is a big city


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JCole311 said:


> Cubs or White Sox?


Cubs


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> Cubs


Went to a Cubs game on Tuesday, it was fun...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Time to switch the topic to art......
what is the significance of this painting?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> Time to switch the topic to art......
> what is the significance of this painting?


Bass Ale


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Rev. Zack what do you do for a living? Mr. Bundles?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Rev. Zack what do you do for a living? Mr. Bundles?


yes...and rape and pillage


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> yes...and rape and pillage


What's God's favorite cigar?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> What's God's favorite cigar?


one of those cubans that Irish guy had in his basement from 1860...or some custom handroll done on the thighs of supermodel virgins


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

what no more questions?


----------



## SPAZZAL77 (May 9, 2005)

undefinedxxxwow the things people will do to catch up with ms floyd p.. :r good luck on your quest ..have a great day and can i get a pic of your kilt? :r  


Rev. Zack said:


> OK...I need to get to 100 posts to bump some people's ring gauge. So ask any question and I will answer it, however inane. You may not like the answer, but it will be what it will be.


----------



## SPAZZAL77 (May 9, 2005)

SPAZZAL77 said:


> undefinedi almost forgot a question.lets see i am queen of the stupid questions.......here goes...........what is 1 and 1?????? its not a math question more a logical one..hope you enjoyed the stupid questionm of the day.i know i did  have a great day!!!!!!!!!!![COLOR=MediumTurquoise
> ok i guess i am just messing up left and rite.o my i did another boo-boo...how do you work this again????maaaa..............doh??help.......... :r


----------



## lovethestick (Jul 7, 2005)

I was wondering if I ever see you can I see what is under the kilt? I have always wanted to know. I know you say nothing is worn but I want to know first hand!


----------



## lovethestick (Jul 7, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> somewhere between 32A and 44H....
> 
> oops, wrong thickness
> 
> about 52


So you like 32A I would of thought you would not like it that small


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

what was the software you were using to play xm, i cant find it


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

So this is what happens when you are out of the office for a day, crap it takes a long time to read 170 posts, but I did have a good laugh.

Will Lance Armstrong win the Tour De France this year??


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Will Lance Armstrong win the Tour De France this year??


Practically a done deal. Your boys are having a good showing... especially today (yesterday)


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Practically a done deal. Your boys are having a good showing... especially today (yesterday)


Yeah, I was quite pleased to wake up this morning to hear Robbie McEwen had won the stage. Espeacially after his relagation the other day for a somewhat stupid act, good come back!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I think we successfully hijacked the thread... whew!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SPAZZAL77 said:


> undefinedxxxwow the things people will do to catch up with ms floyd p.. :r good luck on your quest ..have a great day and can i get a pic of your kilt? :r


there should be plenty pics of me floating around the net...IIRC there was even one of me naked that I never knew about


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

lovethestick said:


> I was wondering if I ever see you can I see what is under the kilt? I have always wanted to know. I know you say nothing is worn but I want to know first hand!


come find me at 7921A west broad st Ri9chmond VA...I'll show


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

lovethestick said:


> So you like 32A I would of thought you would not like it that small


I like them all


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> what was the software you were using to play xm, i cant find it


XstreamXM


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> So this is what happens when you are out of the office for a day, crap it takes a long time to read 170 posts, but I did have a good laugh.
> 
> Will Lance Armstrong win the Tour De France this year??


yes...and no one will win the same amount of times for at least 100 years


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I think we successfully hijacked the thread... whew!


nope


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

ok here is a good one for you.....
how do you light a cigar on a motorcycle? and do you get bugs up the kilt when you ride?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Kaybee said:


> ok here is a good one for you.....
> how do you light a cigar on a motorcycle? and do you get bugs up the kilt when you ride?


I use a triple lighter and yes...bees are the worst


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

only 3.5 years to answer? you out on a long ride?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Doogie said:


> only 3.5 years to answer? you out on a long ride?


yep...a long rough ride...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great thread for us post whores. glad to see you back from your ride


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Doogie said:


> great thread for us post whores. glad to see you back from your ride


and boy is this place full of post whores...so many that the layout should be red, as in red light district


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

What is your middle name?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> What is your middle name?


Zachary


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Zack Zackary?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Doogie said:


> Zack Zackary?


no...the middle name is Zachary...Zack is short for Zachary...now, my first name...well...


----------



## ksibew (Aug 8, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> judging by the last few letters of your post its a transcription of what you would say when you catch your nuts in your zipper...hence the reason I wear the kilt (but that has another set of problems)


Now thats funny! :r


----------

